# [Suche] Multifunktion Office Gerät



## eYe (21 Februar 2008)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gerät mit dem ich mehrere Seiten automatisch scanen und als PDF ausgeben kann. Momentan verwende ich einen einfach Flachbettscanner und das ist bei mehreren Seiten einfach viel zu Aufwendig.

Hat jemand so ein Ding zu Hause stehen, was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Primär geht es um das scannen und die Ausgabe als PDF, Drucken, Kopieren und Faxen wäre natürlich auch ned schlecht. (Farbe ist kein muss, kommt auf die Preisdifferenz an)
Preislich sollte das Ganze natürlich so günstig wie möglich sein (Home Office).

thx, eYe


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

von HP gibt es Profi-Geräte, die das können, z. B.
der HP Digital Sender 9250. Kostet richtig Geld. 

Ich habe auch schon Digital Sending Software von HP 
für die MFP-Geräte gesehen.


----------



## gravieren (21 Februar 2008)

Hi


http://www.scantopdf.co.uk/de/

http://www.metier2000.de/subwebs/pdf/scan2pdf/german/index.html

http://www.pdfmachine.com/genp/scanning.html



Habe KEINE dieser Software im Einsatz.  Versuche doch mal die Testversionen.

Karl


----------



## marlob (21 Februar 2008)

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal den MFC-7820N von Brother zugelegt und bin da sehr zufrieden mit. Man kann auch Treiber für Linux downloaden und er hat dort auch alle Funktionalitäten wie unter Windows:-D, was der Hauptgrund war das ich ihn gekauft habe.
Kostet im Moment ca. 400 Euro, ob du das günstig findest weiss ich nicht.
Das ist ja relativ.
Hier ein Auszug von der Website



> *Kompaktes Multifunktions-Center inklusive MFC-Server für das Home-Office*
> (Art.-Nr.: MFC7820NG1)
> 
> *» 3 Jahre Hersteller-Garantie
> ...


----------



## maxi (22 Februar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von HP gibt es Profi-Geräte, die das können, z. B.
> der HP Digital Sender 9250. Kostet richtig Geld.
> ...


 
Hi,

mein HP hat 99 Euro gekostet (Fax) und das scannt auch nach PDF usw.


----------



## marlob (22 Februar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein HP hat 99 Euro gekostet (Fax) und das scannt auch nach PDF usw.


Und um welches Gerät handelt es sich und ist das der Neupreis oder hast du den gebraucht gekauft


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> ... mehrere Seiten automatisch scanen und als PDF ausgeben kann...





maxi schrieb:


> mein HP hat 99 Euro gekostet (Fax) und das scannt auch nach PDF usw.



Hallo,

eye will mehrere Seiten am Stück scannen und wandeln.

Maxi, was für ein Gerät hast Du?

Bei meinem HP Officejet 5615 (auch ca. 100 EUR) wird der 
Scan-Button der HP-Software dunkel, wenn ich etwas in den 
Einzelblatteinzug lege. Dann geht nur noch Kopieren oder Faxen.
In eine PDF scannen kann ich nur direkt von der Glasplatte.


----------



## eYe (22 Februar 2008)

Danke für die Vorschläge 

Ich denke ich werde mich für marlobs Vorschlag (MFC-7820N) entscheiden, ist alles drinne was ich brauche und Preis hört sich vernünfig an 

@marlob
Besteht da zufällig auch die Möglichkeit sämtliche Faxe gleich als PDF ausgeben zu lassen?


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (25 Februar 2008)

U.U. "reicht" es aus, die Seiten mit einer anständigen Digitalkamera aufzunehmen. Geht wesentlich schneller als mit einem Scanner. Für OCR etc. reichen 2 Megapixel für eine DIN A4 Seite. Mehr wäre natürlich besser 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gerät mit dem ich mehrere Seiten automatisch scanen und als PDF ausgeben kann.





DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> U.U. "reicht" es aus, die Seiten mit einer anständigen Digitalkamera aufzunehmen. Geht wesentlich schneller als mit einem Scanner.
> Bernhard Götz



 . . .  :shock: . . .   *ROFL*


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Februar 2008)

in der C't gab's mal einen Artikel zum Thema Digitalkamera statt Scanner:
http://www.heise.de/kiosk/archiv/ct...eBook-Dokumente-fotografieren-und-archivieren


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Februar 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> in der C't gab's mal einen Artikel zum Thema Digitalkamera statt Scanner:
> http://www.heise.de/kiosk/archiv/ct...eBook-Dokumente-fotografieren-und-archivieren



Wenn die c't das Thema _einmal _näher beleuchtet und dann 
trotz ständig besser werdenen Digitalkameras fünf Jahre 
nicht mehr – dann bestätigt das meine Einschätzung bez. 
der praktischen Relevanz des Themas ...


----------

